# ماكينات وخطوط انتاج البلاستيك



## elfayroz (6 يونيو 2013)

شركة الفيروز لاستيراد مكن البلاستيك وخطوط الانتاج 

شقة 31 الدور الثالث عمارة 6 من رقم 70 عمارات ابراج بنك النيل
المريوطية – فيصل – الجيزة
00201149798453 / 00201142978344 mobile:/
E-MAIL: [email protected]
تحيط سياتدكم علما باننا متخصصون فى مجال البلاستيك منذ 40 عاما ومتوفر لدينا الاتى .
• 1. مكن حقن البلاستيك العادى
• 2. مكن حقن البلاستيك pet
• 4. مكن السحب بكل مقاساتة
• 5. مكن النفخ pet , poly ethylene
• 6. مكن الفلم بكل مقاساتة
• 7. كسارات بكل انواعها فى كل المجالات
• 8. شلارات بكل احملها
• 9. مجفف بكل انواعة والسعة المطلوبة
• 10. خطوط انتاج العصير
• 11. مكن التغليف بكل انواعة الرأسى والافقى
• 12. كمبروسرات ضغط منخفض وضغط عالى
• 13. قطع الغيار اللازمة لمكن البلاستيك الحقن والنفخ والسحب والفلم .
• 14. دورات تدريبية فى مجال البلاستيك نظام المحاضرات
• 15. اشارات فى مجال البلاستيك
• 16. تؤسيس المصانع وتدريبك على ادراتها وتشغيل المكن بكفاءة عالية
• 17. ايجاد منتجات لك لتبدء مشروعك وناخذ الانتاج بالكامل ان اردت .
• 18. استيراد المنتجات حسب الطلب
• 19. مكن السى ان سى روتر للحفر على الخشب او الزجاج او الرخام بكل مقاساتة وانواعة


----------

